# Tail wagging



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

Hello,

I was watching tv when I noticed one of my tiel's sat in the food bowl panting, wagging his/her tail from left to right. Any ideas? Is it a mating thing? The other birds want some food lol but he/she is hogging the dish. Going to buy another one tomorrow.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...sounds like she is getting broody. Kind of like this pix...but inside the bowl, rubbing her vent?


----------



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

Guessing it's female then, might have to change the name. Yep seems to be rubbing that area, they are only young though.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Females can start soliciting and masturbating as early as 12 weeks old.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

None of my females have masturbated like that yet. 

Be happy, you've got a female!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

be greatfull that they dont do that on a guests head 

like Eshka did just last week 

thankfully my mate didn't catch on

cheers

jack


----------



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

Lol, really?? That's class. I would have laughed so hard. So Monty is now Poppy and Poppy is now Monty. Got it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LMAO Jack.

Before I went to the shops last night I went to give the boys some fresh water and I caught Jasper rubbing himself against the food dish! that's a first..


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't have this problem with my tiels (at least not yet) but i've had most of the adults for almost 2 years and none of them have ever done it 

but if some one would mind telling my Female Quaker that There is a MALE right beside her to stop having sex with her cage, her toys, her swing (which by the way is a nail trimming so its rough) along with all the toys on the tree stand. But won't give the male the time of day - go figure -


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

At first I thought you had a boy because Spike does that kind of tail wagging. I call him my pervbird


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Solace. said:


> LMAO Jack.
> 
> Before I went to the shops last night I went to give the boys some fresh water and I caught Jasper rubbing himself against the food dish! that's a first..


Get a dish with a lid on it. Works wonders. Or at least it did for Halley.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Waltz does it to the food bowl.
Good old Jive used have a go at the branch.


----------



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

It really amuses me. I have caught Poppy raising his wings and looking underneath in turn puffing now whilst Monty is puffing in the food bowl. Well at least they are happy and Monty has just started to sing a little. Only once but it is a start.


----------

